# Disney's Polynesian Resort



## joader (Nov 14, 2013)

We're traveling to Disney's Polynesian Resort next week and was wondering if anyone could recommend a room to request.  We've only stayed in DVC's up to this point and wanted something extra special for our girls.  What building/floor should I ask for?

Thanks in advance,
Josie


----------



## JPrisco (Nov 14, 2013)

What category room did you book?

Lots of info here:
http://allears.net/acc/faq_poly.htm


----------



## joader (Nov 14, 2013)

Garden View.  any chance they'd upgrade me to MK view?  Thanks for the additional info, ill check out the link now.


----------

